# Sealing Muth Jars



## LarryBud (Jul 19, 2020)

In an effort to be slightly more sustainable, we only use glass jars, specially, Muth Jars and Hex's. We offer to buy back the jars (recycle) on the next purchase (customer loyalty) and then sanitize and re-use. This year, I was thinking about just using Muth's and including instruction to rinse out the jar (just to clean up), compost the cork and then-??? with the heat shrink seal. It's about the plastic heat shrink seal-what do you do with that? I was pondering this (along with the rest of the worlds problems) over a glass of my favorite bourbon when the eureka moment hit me while looking at the red wax seal on the bourbon bottle (my last and final vice-ok maybe not). What's the down side of using capping wax-possibly dyed red, as a seal instead of the shrink wrap? Is it legal, sanitary and realistic? It's not like I don't have 20 lbs. of wax cappings.


----------



## Marcin (Jun 15, 2011)

I've seen wax sealed Muth jars. Actually bought one even when visiting South Carolina some years back. 
I'm planning on offering honey in Muth jars next year and have been considering dipping them in wax to seal.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Be careful reusing glass jars. Wisconsin does not let us refill used jars.

Crazy Roland


----------



## LarryBud (Jul 19, 2020)

Roland-really? I would think that recycling would be encouraged. I'm talking about just the glass-sanitized. I'll check with our local health department but thanks for the heads up!


----------



## blain1976 (Jun 8, 2019)

I'm not sure how the wax dipped Muth jar was sold, but I would consider using a leather pull tab under the wax to ease the removal of the wax for the customer. Ok, now you have the leather to worry about what to do with, but I know when I buy a bottle of bourbon and the wax pull tab is too short to grab, it is frustrating to remove the wax. I wouldn't want to hassle with getting into a bottle of honey when my cornbread or biscuit is getting cold, so a tab to remove and cut through the wax would be helpful.

A bourbon distillery here cuts about a shoelace thick piece of leather long enough to wrap around the bottle neck leaving a half inch or so sticking out. They dip one end of this leather in wax to secure it to the bottle and then dip the bottle in wax.


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

LarryBud said:


> In an effort to be slightly more sustainable, we only use glass jars,


I could argue this on self deception, but rather, I'll try convenience.
Hey what about a ring and a lid. way easier to open, way easier to re melt , and Arguably has more uses.
but until you remelt 40 or 50 of those wax sealed jars,, not a good idea.

try not to fill too many ahead.

GG


----------



## COAL REAPER (Jun 24, 2014)

muth jars did not sell for me. i thought it was a beatiful looking product. even the ones where i dipped the corks in beeswax got glanced over. very time consuming as it took three dips to get the thickness that i thought was appealing.


----------



## LarryBud (Jul 19, 2020)

I'm in an upscale market and the Muth's set us apart-$15 for a 1 lb, $8 for 1/2. Not flying off the shelves but respectable sales but we're not really pushing it. As far as sustainability, very few come back, people like to keep them. ****ed Hippies.


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

LarryBud said:


> I'm in an upscale market and the Muth's set us apart-$15 for a 1 lb, $8 for 1/2. Not flying off the shelves but respectable sales but we're not really pushing it. As far as sustainability, very few come back, people like to keep them. ****ed Hippies.


if it works 
ride it
I guess they can keep pre rolls in them or something.

GG


----------

